# 3 wire AFCI branch circuit



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

There are a couple of brands of AFCIs that can deal with this, sorry I don't know which ones.

Some have a two pole AFCI and another you can use two single pole AFCs together.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Auselect said:


> I think I've screwed up, for some reason I used a 3 wire as a home run for a small extension feeding a light and power circuit, then it dawns on me....they need to be AFCI....any ideas what I can do other then pulling a new home run which will be a bitch, WTF was I thinking, let the berating begin....


Siemens/Murry makes a two pole AFCI BREAKER.......http://www.homedepot.com/buy/electr...-combination-afci-circuit-breaker-132325.html


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a Homeline sub panel with two GFI's feeding some pool equipment that I was going to add to.
Thanks Harry, might just change the panel to suit that 2 pole.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Auselect said:


> It's a Homeline sub panel with two GFI's feeding some pool equipment that I was going to add to.
> Thanks Harry, might just change the panel to suit that 2 pole.


Aren't some Murray breakers listed for Homeline panels. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> Aren't some Murray breakers listed for Homeline panels. :whistling2:


Well homeline is square D so I do not think that they are but I do not know for sure.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

If the circuits aren't too heavily loaded, maybe combine them and put on one arc-fault breaker?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A Murray 2 pole unit is approved for use in Homeline


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> A Murray 2 pole unit is approved for use in Homeline


Thanks, where do you get that info from, Murray website or square d?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Auselect said:


> Thanks, where do you get that info from, Murray website or square d?


Murray changed their design in the 90's so they fit in Homeline panels, they offer a 2 pole AFCI.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Last time I check with SQ. D they did not make a combo AFCI for the Homeline.

Check with your suppliers for Murray but also check and see if your supplier. Almost all manufacturers are making breakers suitable for other brands.

I know ITE make breakers that fit in Sq. D however I am not sure about the AFCI's-- I bet they do.

I think Connecticut breakers are available for almost all brands


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there the possibility of imtroducing a two cir can on the end of said three wire?

~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a way to make two SP GE AFCIs fit in a Homeline, but any knowledgeable inspector will know what you did and knock it down.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

even though they're both manufactured in the same 3rd world sweat shops.....~CS~


----------

